# Stevens vs Golovkin Set For Nov 2nd on HBO



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Chris Mannix ‏@ChrisMannixSI25m
Sources: Gennady Golovkin, @Showtime_Curtis set for November 2nd on @HBOboxing http://wp.me/p1O6H7-1q2

CURTIS STEVENS ‏@Showtime_curtis32m
What y'all gotta say now ❗❗❗R.I.P GGG


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

GGG KO3


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

shit fight. GGG by KO 2, Stevenson is a lamb to the slaughter. They shoulda chose Ndam, Soliman or Sturm.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I like how active GGG is. I wish Broner would have fought 4 times this year at 135-140lbs.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Good activity fight to prove how solid ggg's chin is. Either way, I think ggg takes one big shot then takes stevens out in the 1st or 2nd round


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG is honestly knocking all of the contenders out one by one. Sergio v GGG is the only relevant fight right now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think if Curtis throws that left to the body he'll see huge results.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I like how active GGG is. I wish Broner would have fought 4 times this year at 135-140lbs.


Showtime probably can't afford to keep him that active the way HBO can with Golovkin.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> HBO bought 3 fights from him this year they and up to little under a million, I wish people would stop acting like Showtime is broke.


Yeah I didn't mean to suggest that Showtime was broke. It's more a case of Golovkin being cheap.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

poorface said:


> Showtime probably can't afford to keep him that active the way HBO can with Golovkin.


not all of GGG's fights are on HBO this year and they got plenty of dates for them to fill up :yep

but you're probably right that there wasn't enough room for Broner to fight on Showtime 4 times this year


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

poorface said:


> Yeah I didn't mean to suggest that Showtime was broke. It's more a case of Golovkin being cheap.


My fault I thought you were one of those Showtime is broke because of Floyd people.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Decent fight to keep busy with. Looked like stevens was gonna duck so I'm glad he's signed. I imagine he's gonna keep busy with these 5-15 types scoring impressive televised knockouts all the while calling out Martinez.

I still favour Martinez over triple G, like most people do, but as more time passes the better chance Golovkin has.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Luf said:


> Decent fight to keep busy with. Looked like stevens was gonna duck so I'm glad he's signed. I imagine he's gonna keep busy with these 5-15 types scoring impressive televised knockouts all the while calling out Martinez.
> 
> I still favour Martinez over triple G, like most people do, but as more time passes the better chance Golovkin has.


You Golovkin fans cry duck at everything.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> You Golovkin fans cry duck at everything.


I want Stevens to win this. That's who I'll be rooting for and I'm glad he proved me wrong.

Seems a bit unorthodox calling a man out, turning the fight down, the signing a few days later but I guess he had his reasons.

Hopefully ShowTime Stevens will score a beauty of a knockout again :good


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Luf said:


> I still favour Martinez over triple G, like most people do


They do? I'd consider GGG the clear favourite over Sergio.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> They do? I'd consider GGG the clear favourite over Sergio.


well he's ranked number 1, top 5 p4p, more proven at the top level. I imagine he'd be slight odds on and Golovkin would be evens.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Luf said:


> well he's ranked number 1, top 5 p4p, more proven at the top level. I imagine he'd be slight odds on and Golovkin would be evens.


Martinez arguably lost his last fight, has had injury troubles, and almost got his clocked cleaned by JCCjr. I'd put the house on GGG to stop him.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Luf said:


> I want Stevens to win this. That's who I'll be rooting for and I'm glad he proved me wrong.
> 
> Seems a bit unorthodox calling a man out, turning the fight down, the signing a few days later but I guess he had his reasons.
> 
> Hopefully ShowTime Stevens will score a beauty of a knockout again :good


He was offered a contract and it got done in 7 days, even if he got an extra 10,000 it's worth it.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> They do? I'd consider GGG the clear favourite over Sergio.


Beating Ishida doesn't mean you beat Martinez.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Beating Ishida doesn't mean you beat Martinez.


Thanks for that Einstein.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Martinez arguably lost his last fight, has had injury troubles, and almost got his clocked cleaned by JCCjr. I'd put the house on GGG to stop him.


the fight with Murray was certainly debatable, I scored it for Martinez but can see enough rounds being given to Murray. Injury is a concern, I am assuming Martinez will return to fitness but like I say with ever passing month Golovkin finds his chances of victory improving.

Against Chavez he wasn't so much hurt as caught off balance. That's why instead of getting on his bike he stood and traded to prove a point. Golovkin is a known threat and i doubt Martinez would fight him with such arrogance. He was dominating Chavez and could take chances, unless he has the same level of dominance against Golovkin he wouldn't take those same risks imo.

Assuming Martinez recovers on time and fights within the next 12 month, i pick him on points.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> He was offered a contract and it got done in 7 days, even if he got an extra 10,000 it's worth it.


he publicly turned down the fight. But he's made amends now and signed the contract. I hope he does the job.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Luf said:


> the fight with Murray was certainly debatable, I scored it for Martinez but can see enough rounds being given to Murray. Injury is a concern, I am assuming Martinez will return to fitness but like I say with ever passing month Golovkin finds his chances of victory improving.
> 
> Against Chavez he wasn't so much hurt as caught off balance. That's why instead of getting on his bike he stood and traded to prove a point. Golovkin is a known threat and i doubt Martinez would fight him with such arrogance. He was dominating Chavez and could take chances, unless he has the same level of dominance against Golovkin he wouldn't take those same risks imo.
> 
> Assuming Martinez recovers on time and fights within the next 12 month, i pick him on points.


Sergio is my fav fighter. But for real, he was VERY hurt against Chavez. Sure he reacted like a G/retard and stood and traded after, but he was seriously hurt in that last round. All the other times that i've seen him go down in recent years he's just been caught by a good punch while off balance... but not the Chavez fight, he was very much hurt there. And fairly lucky to make it out of that 12th round tbh... the other 11 rounds were some of his best work though.

I hate to say it, but i think Sergio could well be done at the top level, (i pray that i'm wrong about that). I'd say that GGG wouldn't just beat him up, but he'd also go into that fight as a relatively clear favorite, imo.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Thanks for that Einstein.


You think Lamachenko is better than Floyd so yeah.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Luf said:


> he publicly turned down the fight. But he's made amends now and signed the contract. I hope he does the job.


It's been 2 weeks since his last fight agreeing to your next fight is incredibly fast especially between two promoters, their are fighters who fought in April who have nothing lined up.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Sergio is my fav fighter. But for real, he was VERY hurt against Chavez. Sure he reacted like a G/retard and stood and traded after, but he was seriously hurt in that last round. All the other times that i've seen him go down in recent years he's just been caught by a good punch while off balance... but not the Chavez fight, he was very much hurt there. And fairly lucky to make it out of that 12th round tbh... the other 11 rounds were some of his best work though.
> 
> I hate to say it, but i think Sergio could well be done at the top level, (i pray that i'm wrong about that). I'd say that GGG wouldn't just beat him up, but he'd also go into that fight as a relatively clear favorite, imo.


I thought he finished the round the stronger fighter.

Time will tell won't it. I see it a slight edge to Martinez and I'd prolly bet on whoever the underdog actually was.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm all for Stevens - Golovkin. I actually think Stevens has a chance. He certainly has the power, if not to KO Golovkin, then at least to make him fight more conservatively than usual. And Stevens has skill, he just can look a little unmotivated at times. It's a safe bet that facing GGG, he'll be rather SERIOUSLY motivated. 


The Stevens that just swung for the fences in beating Findley would get decapitated by Golovkin. The Stevens that beat Ayalla- calm, patient, using his jab well - has a real chance.

I'm really looking forward to this one. Calling it a "stay busy" fight for GGG is foolish.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Luf said:


> I thought he finished the round the stronger fighter.
> 
> Time will tell won't it. I see it a slight edge to Martinez and I'd prolly bet on whoever the underdog actually was.


Tbh, whether he was hurt or not isn't even debatable imo.
But yes, time will tell if he's done or not. People can argue until they're blue in the face about future events and shit like that, but we'll get those answers in due time.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Tbh, whether he was hurt or not isn't even debatable imo.
> But yes, time will tell if he's done or not. People can argue until they're blue in the face about future events and shit like that, but we'll get those answers in due time.


totally agree :good


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Wonder how someone with a 'Showtime' nickname fight on HBO... or maybe HBO's counting on GGG knocking out Showtime? :lol:


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good stay busy fight. GGG stops Stevens in 2-3 rounds.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> shit fight. GGG by KO 2, Stevenson is a lamb to the slaughter. They shoulda chose Ndam, Soliman or Sturm.


Yeah ... "They shoulda". But that's supposing Those 3 "woulda" fight GGG. :rolleyes


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> You Golovkin fans cry duck at everything.


Would you please shut the fuck up ? :rolleyes Who was accusing GGG of ducking Stevens ?

You sound like a raging idiot. I hope the dismantling GGG will advocate to your boy will shut you up for ever but I know it won't. Peace.

Also, Stevens power is overrated. :hat GGG in 2 or 3 rounds MAXIMUM.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG has a solid beard it looks like, but if he got KTFO that would turn the middleweight division on its head


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

jesse brinkley


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting fight. Ultimately, I think GGG's patience and piston jab will setup the KO shot early.


----------



## LeftHook4rmHell (Aug 12, 2013)

This fight has knockout written all over it. Golovkin is the clear favorite but Stevens has a real puncher's chance.


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> shit fight. GGG by KO 2, Stevenson is a lamb to the slaughter. They shoulda chose Ndam, Soliman or Sturm.


N'Dam?

That dude has no balance. He might be a first round KO.

Isn't Soliman retired?

And what does Sturm offer?

Out of those three, Stevens has the best chance because at least he has power, and GGG can be hit.


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

I like Martinez, but GGG would KO him. Martinez is done. And GGG is horrible stylistic match up for him. He's big, and has JCC like timing and accuracy, with seriously heavy hands. There is nobody at 160 that can beat him, and they all know it...well except for Stevens.

But that's about the best you get, a puncher's chance.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> shit fight. GGG by KO 2, Stevenson is a lamb to the slaughter. They shoulda chose Ndam, Soliman or Sturm.


:lol: Curtis has way more of a chance than those guys.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Rubbish fight. Stevens has beaten nobody of note still and will likely get his chin checked in the 1st if GGG can be bothered.

Also, as much as I love Serg, Golovkin would stand him on his head now. Way too hittable for somebody who's supposed to be 'slick' and his chin has always been crackable by good punches. We're not talking about a knockout artist who's rash and unskilled, we're talking about somebody who cuts the ring off excellently, has great punch accuracy and excellent technical ability.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

To all you Golovkin fans who are the biggest bunch of casuals I've ever seen. Golovkin has never been in the ring with anyone who has anyway to beat him either by having power or being slick. What Stevens throws when he counters will be the first hard shot Golovkin has felt in his life, Golovkin going to wish he picked on a 154 pound journeymen.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> Your Nazi hero has never felt power like Stevens, the Eurobum better run before Stevens exposes the China.


You ignorant fuck, you can't even differentiate Europe and Asia and you want people to take you seriously ?

I know 3 people who felt Stevens' super power and didn't give a fuck about it. He's only a KO percentage of 64%, he has lost three times in his carreer and he has tasted the cannevas. Man GGG is gonna rape that motherfucker.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> The Dirrell that beat Stevens would beat Golovkin, bet you didn't see it.


Dirrell will crawl down as soon as he feels GGG's power, so will do Stevens. :deal


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm neutral on the fight. On the one hand, Stevens is always dangerous but this fight wasn't being pushed by anything Stevens accomplished. He's no reason to be ranked a top ten middleweight in the world, let alone get a title shot in a division that's really full of finer fighting men. That said, on the other hand, being at least a North American champ and actually wanting it where better fighters seem less enthusiastic or unable to makes it to the table makes it far from the worst match to make. It'll be entertaining at least. These guys don't know another way, either of them.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Dirrell lost to GGG in ams, he would get destroyed in pros


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Thought this said Stevenson.

5 minutes later I found out it was Stevens


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Gonna be lots & lots of bans here, and good fucking riddance.
So much retardation in this thread.


I really like this matchup. (Btw, i'm talking Stevens vs GGG, hopefully that doesn't offend anyone).
Two monster punchers going to battle it out. I really like both fighters, but i have to go with GGG here (no racist).


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

GGG is gonna knock Curtis clean out.


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

Finally those idiots have been banned. Good Job!

Btw Golovkin KO's Stevens in under 5 rounds


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I reckon a bit of credit should go Stevens way here for how he's turned his career round. This is win-win because worst case scenario is he shows heart being knocked around the ring like Rosado and Macklin did. Both of them kept their contracts and are now facing each other.

It's like HBO are putting a message out there "it's ok to lose to Golovkin"


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Between the start of the race baiting, and the point where I found the thread, I saved 5 posts. The rest were all removed from this thread. That was the most boring 40 minutes I'll spend today.

Guys, please, I've banned the two (oneshot for 10 days although I'm quickly of the mind to make it permanent, I'll have a think). I've ignored everyone elses contributions, although people like @Relentless and others should avoid getting involved and keeping any comments that could be construed as racism off the boards. Don't let any more threads become a meltdown like this. Bring it to the mods attention, as many as you can as it increases the chance of someone seeing the thread. Use the report post feature. Don't get involved as several people helped to exacerbate the situation here. It just creates more work for the team, and not everyone will be of the mind to try and save the thread, and they'll probably just delete it/lock the thread and that'll be the end of it.

That said, GGG KO first 5 rounds.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight is only interesting because Stevens might have a Chance of a lucky Punch. Thats it. The Thing is that Stevens power isnt that great and Golovkin has a very solid chin.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Jay said:


> Between the start of the race baiting, and the point where I found the thread, I saved 5 posts. The rest were all removed from this thread. That was the most boring 40 minutes I'll spend today.
> 
> Guys, please, I've banned the two (oneshot for 10 days although I'm quickly of the mind to make it permanent, I'll have a think). I've ignored everyone elses contributions, although people like @Relentless and others should avoid getting involved and keeping any comments that could be construed as racism off the boards. Don't let any more threads become a meltdown like this. Bring it to the mods attention, as many as you can as it increases the chance of someone seeing the thread. Use the report post feature. Don't get involved as several people helped to exacerbate the situation here. It just creates more work for the team, and not everyone will be of the mind to try and save the thread, and they'll probably just delete it/lock the thread and that'll be the end of it.
> 
> *That said, GGG KO first 5 rounds*.


racist


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> racist


Oneshot would have said: racist, K2 nazi and hitlers best friend.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

From Russia said:


> Dirrell lost to GGG in ams, he would get destroyed in pros


They both won one fight each, if Dirrell can get back to where he was it's a very interesting fight obviously.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Oneshot would have said: racist, K2 nazi and hitlers best friend.


Hitler's best friend :lol:, that's actually a good one.

Still, this is a shit fight. I didn't want to post my opinion because of all the nonsense.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Hitler's best friend :lol:, that's actually a good one.
> 
> Still, this is a shit fight. I didn't want to post my opinion because of all the nonsense.


Honestly, after watching Barker - Geale fight(good fight dont get me wrong) i think that they have 0 chance against GGG, i repeat *0*. They are pillow fisted, less skilled and get hit to much(people who say that GGG's defence aint shit, are haters and should watch this fight). At least Stevens has a punchers chance.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Not too ecstatic about this TBH, always good to see GGG in action, but getting really frustrated for him lately...

Stevens is a decent fighter but a unification fght should be the next step for Golovkin.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dunno why people are criticizing Golovkin for taking this fight. He's a fighter, and, well, fighters fight. He'll move on to better things afterward, just a stay-busy bout where he can get in some work versus a decent opponent.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah it's a decent stay busy fight against a man who called him out after a high profile victory.

Macklin was a legit top 5 opponent and I'm kinda hoping he makes a fight with Murray.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I would rather see a guy taking fights than waiting for _the_ fight. GGG deserves to be a big favorite here and I doubt this fight will tell us anything we don't already know.

But I'll gladly tune in to watch it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

"I'm gonna demolish his ass" :lol::lol::ughh


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Beating Ishida doesn't mean you beat Martinez.


Scraping past Murray doesn't mean you beat GGG. Really, what Martínez did years back means little now, no slight on him, but he's a shadow of his previous self


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I wonder if Jaidon Codrington will be ringside with his mouth agape when Stevens is sleepin on the ring apron.

I also wonder if even one person will get this reference.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I wonder if Jaidon Codrington will be ringside with his mouth agape when Stevens is sleepin on the ring apron.
> 
> I also wonder if even one person will get this reference.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

nah i dont


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha I like Curtis Stevens, cool dude


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Short night with lots of action. 

GGG by stoppage.


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

O59 said:


> Dunno why people are criticizing Golovkin for taking this fight. He's a fighter, and, well, fighters fight. He'll move on to better things afterward, just a stay-busy bout where he can get in some work versus a decent opponent.


i think most people are ok with this fight. It appears to be a mismatch, but Stevens was probably the most intriguing guy available.


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I wonder if Jaidon Codrington will be ringside with his mouth agape when Stevens is sleepin on the ring apron.
> 
> I also wonder if even one person will get this reference.


Im guessing you're referring to when Green laid out Codrington.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> nah i dont


:yep:yep


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Decent fight. Stevens is a decent fighter who will test that chin.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

its a missmatch, but i tell ya something. Stevenson has better chances to beat GGG, than Geale or Barker, these guys dont have power and get hit way too much. At least Stevens can punch...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

From Russia said:


> its a missmatch, but i tell ya something. Stevenson has better chances to beat GGG, than Geale or Barker, these guys dont have power and get hit way too much. At least Stevens can punch...


Thats what I think too. Stevens has actually a punchers chance.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Thats what I think too. Stevens has actually a punchers chance.


Geale - Barker fight made me feel happy and sad at the same time, haha. It was a very fan friendly performance, but after watching it i have absolutely no doubts, that Geale would be destroyed by GGG and this means - GGG doesnt have competetive opponents in this division. I hope Pirog will be the same fighter he was before the injury...


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Stylez said:


> Im guessing you're referring to when Green laid out Codrington.


Lol and look at Stevens ringside looking all crushed and shit.






CHIN CHECKERRRSS lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If GGG walks into this fight thinking it is a stay busy fight like some of the fans on this board he will be knocked out.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If GGG walks into this fight thinking it is a stay busy fight like some of the fans on this board he will be knocked out.


Damn...

I think Stevens gets KO in 5


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Damn...
> 
> I think Stevens gets KO in 5


Agreed


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevens is going to take a beating in this fight. Props to him for stepping up though.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If GGG walks into this fight thinking it is a stay busy fight like some of the fans on this board he will be knocked out.


"After the fight: Stevens was a bum, when is Golovkin going to face someone that isn't a stay busy fight?"


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

janeschicken said:


> "After the fight: Stevens was a bum, when is Golovkin going to face someone that isn't a stay busy fight?"


Is that how you feel?


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Is that how you feel?


No, that's what you will be saying. LOL, is there any doubt?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

janeschicken said:


> No, that's what you will be saying. LOL, is there any doubt?


sounds like wishful thinking on your part.

It is going to be a great fight and definitely a step up fight for both guys.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm surprised so many are selling Stevens so short here. 

At the very least this is a hell of a MW fight and I give props to both for taking this one :deal


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Luf said:


> I want Stevens to win this. That's who I'll be rooting for and I'm glad he proved me wrong.
> 
> Seems a bit unorthodox calling a man out, turning the fight down _*BECAUSE OF MONEY*_, the signing a few days later but I guess he had his reasons.
> 
> Hopefully ShowTime Stevens will score a beauty of a knockout again :good


Doesn't this happen for almost every mid to high level fight? :huh


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

This is a great fight. I really hope Stevens sparks him.

As much as I like GGG, I am getting tired of his fans pretending like the dude has been fighting even mildly dangerous competition. Even though they are all around, the dude isn't even fighting guys legitimately at weight. And the blown up guys he does fight, aren't even punchers when they ARE at weight. 

In every case he has been hittable. Woe be unto him if he lets Stevens land.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> This is a great fight. I really hope Stevens sparks him.
> 
> As much as I like GGG, I am getting tired of his fans pretending like the dude has been fighting even mildly dangerous competition. Even though they are all around, the dude isn't even fighting guys at weight and those guys aren't even punchers when they ARE at weight.
> 
> In every case he has been hittable. Woe be unto him if he lets Stevens land.


:deal


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Stevens is going to get destroyed, not only is he facing a fighter far better than him but one who is just a horrible matchup for him. Stevens is essentially a come forward slugger with decent power, so he's going to be walking into a meat grinder against a precise, devastating hitter like GGG. I dont rate Stevens at all and this isnt a great fight. but as a tune up while waiting for bigger fish, its just about acceptable.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG fans are annoying but I think Stevens gets stopped, early. Yeah he can punch and it would be nice to see what kind of chin Golovkin is really packing but I think Gennedy physically to strong and hits way to hard. This is a different level.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> GGG fans are annoying but I think Stevens gets stopped, early. Yeah he can punch and it would be nice to see what kind of chin Golovkin is really packing but I think Gennedy physically to strong and hits way to hard. This is a different level.


In the same breath, speaking on GGG's power, who has he faced for us to believe this power is legit? Especially while under threat of being sparked himself? He took longer to stop Rosado than Angulo did. Feather fisted Ishida was like fighting a sparring partner. Proksa goes on to lose to "world beater" Mora. Fuchigami never fought out of Japan, has a 39% KO rating, and has been sparked twice before. Simon? Ouma (just no)? I am looking for a defining win and can't find it.

I think this fight has little chance of going past 6-8. The longer it goes, the worse Stevens' chances are. I really want to see what GGG does when a guy can punch back just as hard though. I agree with you since we have to go with the pedigree and GGG has that in spades, but I wouldn't be surprised if GGG was seriously upset.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> In the same breath, speaking on GGG's power, who has he faced for us to believe this power is legit? Especially while under threat of being sparked himself? He took longer to stop Rosado than Angulo did. Feather fisted Ishida was like fighting a sparring partner. Proksa goes on to lose to "world beater" Mora. Fuchigami never fought out of Japan, has a 39% KO rating, and has been sparked twice before. Simon? Ouma (just no)? I am looking for a defining win and can't find it.
> 
> I think this fight has little chance of going past 6-8. The longer it goes, the worse Stevens' chances are. I really want to see what GGG does when a guy can punch back just as hard though. I agree with you since we have to go with the pedigree and GGG has that in spades, but I wouldn't be surprised if GGG was seriously upset.


I don't mean to appear to just be following your post around and posting: :deal

BUT...:deal

:lol:


----------



## Cult of GGG (Jul 27, 2013)

Mr. Stevens deserves the utmost respect for willingly offering himself to the altar. This shows him to be a good boy, indeed.

To honor his willingness to lead himself into Golovkin's temple, like a lamb wandering in to a slaughterhouse, let us hope that GGG's justice be dispensed quickly and righteously. 

Golovkin KO2.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> Doesn't this happen for almost every mid to high level fight? :huh


That's not what I said. I said "Seems a bit unorthodox calling a man out, turning the fight down, then signing a few days later but I guess he had his reasons."


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Dirrell lost to GGG in ams, he would get destroyed in pros


So why doesn't GGG hop on up to SMW and makes some money with the likes of Ward, Froch, Kessler, and Dirrell instead of beating up on blown up LMWs? :huh


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> So why doesn't GGG hop on up to SMW and makes some money with the likes of Ward, Froch, Kessler, and Dirrell instead of beating up on blown up LMWs? :huh


because he is a natural MW, some LMWs(Trout, Canelo, Angulo) have the same weight at the fight night as GGG, why the fuck should GGG move up? And there are still a lot of names at MW... btw, where is Dirrell at?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> In the same breath, speaking on GGG's power, who has he faced for us to believe this power is legit? Especially while under threat of being sparked himself? He took longer to stop Rosado than Angulo did. Feather fisted Ishida was like fighting a sparring partner. Proksa goes on to lose to "world beater" Mora. Fuchigami never fought out of Japan, has a 39% KO rating, and has been sparked twice before. Simon? Ouma (just no)? I am looking for a defining win and can't find it.
> 
> I think this fight has little chance of going past 6-8. The longer it goes, the worse Stevens' chances are. I really want to see what GGG does when a guy can punch back just as hard though. I agree with you since we have to go with the pedigree and GGG has that in spades, but I wouldn't be surprised if GGG was seriously upset.


Macklin! And many guys at the amateurs like Bute.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG knocked Bute out.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Macklin! And many guys at the amateurs like Bute.


Are you really putting cracking Bute's chin as a badge of honor? C'mon. Macklin is not a natural middle weight and is at best a local fighter coming off of a loss as well. Both examples, like most of his resume, still leave us guessing at GGG's real power at weight. I would have liked to see GGG blast out certified durable guys at weight rather than good LMWs.

I do believe GGG's power is real. So was Cotto's... Until his opposition level picked up. Mosley turned him into a mobile Boxer. Margarito walked him down.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

From Russia said:


> because he is a natural MW, some LMWs(Trout, Canelo, Angulo) have the same weight at the fight night as GGG, why the fuck should GGG move up? And there are still a lot of names at MW... btw, where is Dirrell at?


I don't care what their weight is on fight night. Why? Because he wants big fights and his power is all that people like you allege? Funny part is, you guys have no problem with GGG forcing little fellas up while saying how bad GGG is. Can you guys please just call for a fight AT WEIGHT!!!!!

Stevens is a good start though.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

There's no disputing GGG's power. My only concern is his ability to go into deep waters against a guy he can't back up.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Stevens is not a easy opponent!


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

WTF? I like GGG, but there are a whole lot of people on here I respect not noticing the FACT that GGG has only been in there with blown up 154 pounders. On top of that, many of them haven't even been punchers! 

I ain't knocking GGG, but he is largely unproven at weight. Instead of blasting out certified tough guys like Finley, he is blasting out Ishida? WTF? So we are to fear him now? 

Great fight, but I would not be surprised if GGG walks into the meat grinder.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Lampley said:


> There's no disputing GGG's power. My only concern is his ability to go into deep waters against a guy he can't back up.


Yeah because knocking out guys with iron chins like Bute proves it. GGG has shown that he can weather the storm against KO artist like Ishida, Fuchigami, and prime Ouma. Seriously guys, who has GGG fought to make anyone think that he can stand and deliver this power against a certified banger at weight?

GGG has the goods. We still need to see him at weight more often.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Stevens is not a easy opponent!


Agreed.

Like I posted earlier:

"The Stevens that just swung for the fences in beating Findley would get decapitated by Golovkin. The Stevens that beat Ayalla- calm, patient, using his jab well - has a real chance."


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> WTF? I like GGG, but there are a whole lot of people on here I respect not noticing the FACT that GGG has only been in there with blown up 154 pounders. On top of that, many of them haven't even been punchers!
> 
> I ain't knocking GGG, but he is largely unproven at weight. Instead of blasting out certified tough guys like Finley, he is blasting out Ishida? WTF? So we are to fear him now?
> 
> Great fight, but I would not be surprised if GGG walks into the meat grinder.


No doubt!! Rosado had his face red up pretty good too, had Kellerman and crew talking about how GGG does not move his head.

Well, the same folks ignoring those facts are also seeming to ignore that since starting this comeback at MW, Stevens has just been annihilating his comp something fierce!

I just don't get it (the complete overlooking of Stevens here) :conf


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> No doubt!! Rosado had his face red up pretty good too, had Kellerman and crew talking about how GGG does not move his head.
> 
> Well, the same folks ignoring those facts are also seeming to ignore that since starting this comeback at MW, Stevens has just been annihilating his comp something fierce!
> 
> I just don't get it (the complete overlooking of Stevens here) :conf


Same here man. Crazy part is that not only are they over looking Stevens, they are overlooking the fact that GGG's style is PERFECT for Stevens. Stevens' only losses come to slick Pure Boxers. In all cases it was stamina. Stevens is a HUGE puncher. Stevens should have little to no trouble finding GGG to deliver that power. On top of that, GGG's last fights might have made GGG even more available for Stevens due to GGG using ONLY his power to blast out guys. Will he Box Stevens?

If we are right we are going to corner the market serving these mofos crow! :yep


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

GGG is going to murder this fool.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> Same here man. Crazy part is that not only are they over looking Stevens, they are overlooking the fact that GGG's style is PERFECT for Stevens. Stevens' only losses come to slick Pure Boxers. In all cases it was stamina. Stevens is a HUGE puncher. Stevens should have little to no trouble finding GGG to deliver that power. On top of that, GGG's last fights might have made GGG even more available for Stevens due to GGG using ONLY his power to blast out guys. Will he Box Stevens?
> 
> If we are right we are going to corner the market serving these mofos crow! :yep


this and your previous post shows how little you know about GGG. Look back at his amateur career, not a single count in nearly 400 bouts now. And he has not been using ONLY his power to blast guys out,if you are not seeing the supreme use of skill to set these punches up i feel for you. Stevens is going to be stopped here, probably painfully.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dominant KO's over Rosado, Ishida, Macklin and Stevens in GGG's 2013 campaign. 

Golovkin fighter of the year?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Montero said:


> Dominant KO's over Rosado, Ishida, Macklin and Stevens in GGG's 2013 campaign.
> 
> Golovkin fighter of the year?


No, I think Matthysse has the better chance of that with his destruction of Peterson and Garcia, if he does win his match-up. That would be two of the most dominant 140 lbers in one year.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the fight it's of course not GGGs career defining fight (at least it shouldn't be) but as some have said Stevens gets underestimated


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

JamieC said:


> this and your previous post shows how little you know about GGG. Look back at his amateur career, not a single count in nearly 400 bouts now. And he has not been using ONLY his power to blast guys out,if you are not seeing the supreme use of skill to set these punches up i feel for you. Stevens is going to be stopped here, probably painfully.


Agree with this completely.

That guy has come out with total nonsense. Golovkin's style is perfect for Stevens? You'd swear GGG fought like Brandon Rios or something. How is his style perfect for Stevens exactly? Stevens will be lucky to win one round. What's this shit about him only fighting blown up 154 fighters? Macklin was/is an established middleweight that was robbed against world number 2, Sturm, when he fought him and Golovkin just destroyed him.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Agree with this completely.
> 
> That guy has come out with total nonsense. Golovkin's style is perfect for Stevens? You'd swear GGG fought like Brandon Rios or something. How is his style perfect for Stevens exactly? Stevens will be lucky to win one round. What's this shit about him only fighting blown up 154 fighters? Macklin was/is an established middleweight that was robbed against world number 2, Sturm, when he fought him and Golovkin just destroyed him.


exactly, GGG will touch him early, put Stevens on the back foot, then cut the ring off and break him down and stop him


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Somebody is getting knocked out in this fight I can't wait to see it. Stevens legit puncher's chance in this fight.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> this and your previous post shows how little you know about GGG. Look back at his amateur career, not a single count in nearly 400 bouts now. And he has not been using ONLY his power to blast guys out,if you are not seeing the supreme use of skill to set these punches up i feel for you. Stevens is going to be stopped here, probably painfully.


Huh? What does "not a single count" mean?

I see his skill. I think he is a great fighter. I am just saying that it is easier to set up shots and blast guys out when you have NOTHING coming back. If you are too dumb to see that I feel for you.

One of them is getting stopped here. I don't think that is debatable. My question is if GGG is what all of you guys say he is, he has more than enough power and skill to blast Ward out.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Montero said:


> Dominant KO's over Rosado, Ishida, Macklin and Stevens in GGG's 2013 campaign.
> 
> Golovkin fighter of the year?


Yeah, the fact that they are all 154 pounders shouldn't be at all considered. :rolleyes


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Agree with this completely.
> 
> That guy has come out with total nonsense. Golovkin's style is perfect for Stevens? You'd swear GGG fought like Brandon Rios or something. How is his style perfect for Stevens exactly? Stevens will be lucky to win one round. What's this shit about him only fighting blown up 154 fighters? Macklin was/is an established middleweight that was robbed against world number 2, Sturm, when he fought him and Golovkin just destroyed him.


Exactly what did I say was nonsense? The fact that GGG's latest opponents have all been blown up 154 pounders and/or have extremely low KO percentages? Exactly what? Macklin? Ishida? Rosado? Proksa? Fuchigami? Simon? Ouma? Exactly who was the rugged durable contender with KO power here?

GGG is a great fighter, but he can be found with punches. Stevens is fast, explosive, and hits hard. Stevens has a puncher's chance in this. His style is perfect for Stevens because Stevens' weakness stamina. Stevens needs burn as much energy as possible punching not moving. If GGG decides to walk him down and bang, it works in Stevens' favor. Just like Peterson trading worked for Matthysse. Just like Lopez trading worked for Maidana.

Macklin is a local fighter. Sure he is established... Locally. I won't even begin to talk about Sturm. Macklin is also at the HIGH END of his effective range and started at 154. You flat out provide evidence to MY claimes! :lol:


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Yeah, the fact that they are all 154 pounders shouldn't be at all considered. :rolleyes


Well Macklin proved himself as a top MW in his fights with Sturm and Martinez. Stevens fought at 168-175 for a while too. And Golovkin is a small MW.

However, I get your point. I just don't know who else you could say has been more active/dominant/exciting in 2013 than GGG (if he stops Stevens).


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> exactly, GGG will touch him early, put Stevens on the back foot, then cut the ring off and break him down and stop him


If you are trying to touch someone that means you can get touched. Why would Stevens need the ring cut off on him when his game is Punching? That is like saying Frazier should have cut the ring off on Foreman. Or Chavez should have cut the ring off on Hearns. :huh

It is obvious you don't know what the hell you are talking about. :bart


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> Yeah, the fact that they are all 154 pounders shouldn't be at all considered. :rolleyes


Ishida and Rosado were light-middleweights. Macklin was a highly-rated, established middleweight contender who proved he could hang with the best middleweights on the planet and a top P4P champion. Destroyed in the early rounds.

:conf


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Montero said:


> Well Macklin proved himself as a top MW in his fights with Sturm and Martinez. Stevens fought at 168-175 for a while too. And Golovkin is a small MW.
> 
> However, I get your point. I just don't know who else you could say has been more active/dominant/exciting in 2013 than GGG (if he stops Stevens).


I don't know why everyone feels noting that Stevens is BIG and considerably more powerful than GGG's recent opponents is somehow a knock on GGG. This is an insanely dangerous fight for GGG. Pretending that walking down Ishida is in anyway the same as walking down Stevens shows how fanboy blind these guys are. GGG is definitely skilled. The jury is still out on GGG's stopping power at weight (and above) versus average or big MWs (vs against 154 and small 160 pounders). If GGG stops Stevens? He is certified the goods.

I see your point as well. I think if he pulls off a win against Garcia, Matthysse would be in the running as well, due to the quality of opposition.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> I don't know why everyone feels noting that Stevens is BIG and considerably more powerful than GGG's recent opponents is somehow a knock on GGG. This is an insanely dangerous fight for GGG. Pretending that walking down Ishida is in anyway the same as walking down Stevens shows how fanboy blind these guys are. GGG is definitely skilled. The jury is still out on GGG's stopping power at weight (and above) versus average or big MWs (vs against 154 and small 160 pounders). If GGG stops Stevens? He is certified the goods.


I agree on all of the above. Anybody comparing Ishida to Stevens is an idiot. And the jury is still out on GGG big time because he's yet to face an elite opponent (which Stevens isn't either). When I look at Golovkin, I see a junior middleweight. How will his power hold up to guys like Quillin?



bald_head_slick said:


> I think if he pulls off a win against Garcia, Matthysse would be in the running as well, due to the quality of opposition.


Damn I knew I was forgetting somebody! If Matthysse beats Garcia (which is not going to be as easy as the masses seem to think), he is a lock for FOTY and it's not even close. Especially if he stops him.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

O59 said:


> Ishida and Rosado were light-middleweights. Macklin was a highly-rated, established middleweight contender who proved he could hang with the best middleweights on the planet and a top P4P champion. Destroyed in the early rounds.
> 
> :conf


Not only where they LMWs, they both had respective KO percentages of 27.78%(Ishida) and 46.43%(Rosado) at weight let alone at MW! This is versus Stevens who sits at a KO% of 64.29% and started at Light Heavyweight. Not a typo, Stevens power translated up to LHW. Macklin was no contender. Macklin was a local fighter who was blessed to catch some big names on the decline. Who did Macklin fight? He also had a horrible style versus a guy with power. Punchers can blast through pressure.

I can't see why GGG fanboys are not seeing how dangerous this fight is for GGG. :conf


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

It's saddening to see people hate on a fighter like Golovkin for such childish, or petty reasons. I can only assume someone said GGG can beat a fighter they like, and now hate GGG. He had a great amateur career, and is making some major noise as a pro, all the while keeping busy in the ring. Would people prefer he fight once or twice only, and call out just the names they recognize? Since I'm new to this site, trying to guage whether this site is worth sticking around, or if cliques will ruin it.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> Exactly what did I say was nonsense? The fact that GGG's latest opponents have all been blown up 154 pounders and/or have extremely low KO percentages? Exactly what? Macklin? Ishida? Rosado? Proksa? Fuchigami? Simon? Ouma? Exactly who was the rugged durable contender with KO power here?
> 
> GGG is a great fighter, but he can be found with punches. Stevens is fast, explosive, and hits hard. Stevens has a puncher's chance in this. His style is perfect for Stevens because Stevens' weakness stamina. Stevens needs burn as much energy as possible punching not moving. If GGG decides to walk him down and bang, it works in Stevens' favor. Just like Peterson trading worked for Matthysse. Just like Lopez trading worked for Maidana.
> 
> Macklin is a local fighter. Sure he is established... Locally. I won't even begin to talk about Sturm. Macklin is also at the HIGH END of his effective range and started at 154. You flat out provide evidence to MY claimes! :lol:


What complete and utter drivel of a post. Macklin has spent the majority of his career at middleweight. He moved up after being stopped by Jamie Moore citing struggling to make weight as the reason for his gassing and subsequently being stopped that night. That was seven years ago. He was robbed against Sturm, who was universally considered world number 2 at the time. How is that local? What does local even fucking mean? Winning in your home town, winning on HBO? Beating the world number two makes you established on the world level. He's also far more established than Stevens, whose best win is against who exactly?

The only thing I've provided evidence for is the rubbish you've been spouting. And I'll further it by bumping this when Stevens gets steamrolled by Golovkin in a one-sided fight. Golovkin doesn't trade punches. Just because he's a come forward boxer doesn't mean he goes to war when he gets in the ring. This is pretty basic stuff, watch any of his fights, he comes forward, slips and takes punches on the arms while getting off meaningful powerful punches that land due to excellent timing and footwork. He fought recklessly for a few rounds against Ouma and that what completely uncharacteristic of him as an amateur or pro. Your whole argument in favour of Stevens is based on a misconception of the fighter Golovkin is, which is why other posters have accused you of not seeing him fight much.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Mal said:


> It's saddening to see people hate on a fighter like Golovkin for such childish, or petty reasons. I can only assume someone said GGG can beat a fighter they like, and now hate GGG. He had a great amateur career, and is making some major noise as a pro, all the while keeping busy in the ring. Would people prefer he fight once or twice only, and call out just the names they recognize? Since I'm new to this site, trying to guage whether this site is worth sticking around, or if cliques will ruin it.


Exactly where is the "hate"? GGG is a great talent. This fight is NOT like his other recent fights. This is a lot more dangerous. I like Stevens, but WTF does liking Stevens have to do with noting the size and power profile of previous opponents?

Nobody is knocking him for how often he fights. Can you please elaborate why he doesn't fight cans who are actually MWs and not blown up LMWs?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> Not only where they LMWs, they both had respective KO percentages of 27.78%(Ishida) and 46.43%(Rosado) at weight let alone at MW!


Yeah, I know, both guys were light-middleweight bums with no power etc etc. Heard it all before, mate. For what it's worth Rosado had shown tremendous improvements in his game and beat an undefeated J'Leon Love in his very next bout.


> This is versus Stevens who sits at a KO% of 64.29% and started at Light Heavyweight. Not a typo, Stevens power translated up to LHW.


 Didn't Stevens lose a wide decision to Jesse Brinkley? Didn't he get stopped by a 19-15 Marcos Primera? :huh Versus Ishida who tore through James Kirkland in a single round and Rosado who beat Jesus Soto Karass and Sechew Powell. Aside from a weight difference, both men seem to be more accomplished than Stevens, whose only notable victories were against Saul Roman and Piotr Wilczewski.


> Macklin was no contender.


He was universally ranked amongst the top ten middleweights on the planet, so to say he was not a contender is intellectual dishonesty. Stopped a solid opponent in the first round before facing Golovkin, and had recently been hyper-competitive with the best middleweight on the planet in Sergio Martinez. Many argue he should also have a victory over a consensus top-five 160lber in Felix Sturm. Obviously not a "local fighter". He was an established top contender at the weight expected by most to, at the very least, give Golovkin some hassle; with a select few predicting his victory. He was then steamrolled like he never had been before. :good


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Exactly where is the "hate"? GGG is a great talent. This fight is NOT like his other recent fights. This is a lot more dangerous. I like Stevens, but WTF does liking Stevens have to do with noting the size and power profile of previous opponents?
> 
> Nobody is knocking him for how often he fights. Can you please elaborate why he doesn't fight cans who are actually MWs and not blown up LMWs?


I don't believe I must convince you people show some irrational hatred for GGG, there are posts you can search if you really must have this proven. Or you can just accept that there is some hate for him, and move on.

Sorry, but again, I'm not gonna elaborate on something i am not a part of, or a decision which I have no control over. If this is something you feel you must know, perhaps contacting GGG's management is the key to your asnwer. I really don't think posters on this site can make answers on behalf of fighters or their management. Because from what I've seen in a short time, it's really just the opinion or guess, from the poster. And that means nothing to what the actual management says. Lastly, I really don't complain about the competition of guys who are as active as GGG, so long as they do not feast on journeymen types the whole time.

And asking posters what fighters or their management teams think says nothing at all.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> What complete and utter drivel of a post. Macklin has spent the majority of his career at middleweight. He moved up after being stopped by Jamie Moore citing struggling to make weight as the reason for his gassing and subsequently being stopped that night. That was seven years ago. He was robbed against Sturm, who was universally considered world number 2 at the time. How is that local? What does local even fucking mean? Winning in your home town, winning on HBO? Beating the world number two makes you established on the world level. He's also far more established than Stevens, whose best win is against who exactly?


Who cares? He fought 5 YEARS at LMW. He also doesn't have one decent win at MW. Who cares if he was robbed against Sturm? Who is Sturm? Oh yeah, another local guy. This is prize fighting. If you don't understand what a local fighter is then shame on you.

My argument has crap to do with being established and everything to do with SIZE and POWER genius. Stevens is just as much a prospect as Golovkin. Stevens, unlike Golovkin's other opponents however is big, can throw bombs back, AND is decently fast.



ImElvis666 said:


> The only thing I've provided evidence for is the rubbish you've been spouting. And I'll further it by bumping this when Stevens gets steamrolled by Golovkin in a one-sided fight. Golovkin doesn't trade punches. Just because he's a come forward boxer doesn't mean he goes to war when he gets in the ring. This is pretty basic stuff, watch any of his fights, he comes forward, slips and takes punches on the arms while getting off meaningful powerful punches that land due to excellent timing and footwork. He fought recklessly for a few rounds against Ouma and that what completely uncharacteristic of him as an amateur or pro. Your whole argument in favour of Stevens is based on a misconception of the fighter Golovkin is, which is why other posters have accused you of not seeing him fight much.


GGG comes forward. GGG sets and punches. That is all that is needed for Stevens to be in the fight! You think GGG will be able to do that in front of a certified slugger? If you think Golovkin is well served attempting to catch punches on the arms from the likes of a guy as big and strong as Stevens, it shows you don't get the "basic stuff". If you don't see the glaring openings that would be available to a puncher like Stevens watching the Rosado fight, it shows you just don't know what you are seeing. The fact that you mention the Ouma fight and say "reckless" exposes you. WTF was the danger in facing shot Ouma?!?! :lol:

This is your ignorant brown nosing shining through. I am not favoring Stevens! GGG has a much better pedigree. I am stating that Stevens is an entirely different animal than anyone GGG has faced thus far. GGG has yet to face a guy of Stevens size, power, or speed to make me believe that he is going to walk through Stevens.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> Who cares? He fought 5 YEARS at LMW. He also doesn't have one decent win at MW. Who cares if he was robbed against Sturm? Who is Sturm? Oh yeah, another local guy. This is prize fighting. If you don't understand what a local fighter is then shame on you.
> 
> My argument has crap to do with being established and everything to do with SIZE and POWER genius. Stevens is just as much a prospect as Golovkin. Stevens, unlike Golovkin's other opponents however is big, can throw bombs back, AND is decently fast.
> 
> ...


So you don't pick Stevens to win? How do you expect the fight to pan out then?


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

O59 said:


> Yeah, I know, both guys were light-middleweight bums with no power etc etc. Heard it all before, mate. For what it's worth Rosado had shown tremendous improvements in his game and beat an undefeated J'Leon Love in his very next bout.


Rosado is a solid fighter. So was Eddie Chambers, but there comes a point size matters. Sure Rosado beat Love, but who is J'Leon though?



O59 said:


> Didn't Stevens lose a wide decision to Jesse Brinkley? Didn't he get stopped by a 19-15 Marcos Primera? :huh


Yes. The question there though is HOW. Both Brinkley and Primera were extremely slick Pure Boxers who fought off of the back foot and let Stevens eventually gas himself out before engaging with him. Is that who GGG is?



O59 said:


> Versus Ishida who tore through James Kirkland in a single round and Rosado who beat Jesus Soto Karass and Sechew Powell. Aside from a weight difference, both men seem to be more accomplished than Stevens, whose only notable victories were against Saul Roman and Piotr Wilczewski. He was universally ranked amongst the top ten middleweights on the planet, so to say he was not a contender is intellectual dishonesty. Stopped a solid opponent in the first round before facing Golovkin, and had recently been hyper-competitive with the best middleweight on the planet in Sergio Martinez. Many argue he should also have a victory over a consensus top-five 160lber in Felix Sturm. Obviously not a "local fighter". He was an established top contender at the weight expected by most to, at the very least, give Golovkin some hassle; with a select few predicting his victory. He was then steamrolled like he never had been before. :good


Again, I am not knocking Rosado or Ishida as fighters in their weight classes. I am knocking them as "proof" that GGG is "The Man". At some point a guys power isn't going to carry. Both men, while quality opposition at weight, are not the solid tests that GGG are making them out to be. I would be more convinced watching GGG steamroll a guy like Derrick Findley.

IMHO, while a respectable competitor, I seriously think you guys are giving Macklin far more credit than he deserves. Especially given the style. Macklin was an pressure accumulation puncher. This type of style is almost always negated by raw power. The fight was all wrong for Macklin given that Macklin isn't the biggest MW. I am not a believer in Sturm. Call that what you will, but the dude stays in Germany where the cooking is good.

I favor GGG due to his pedigree. I just think his losing this won't surprise me due to the size, power, and speed of Stevens.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> So you don't pick Stevens to win? How do you expect the fight to pan out then?


I see it panning out two ways. Best case scenario...

All fighters with an amateur pedigree can, at the very least, Pure Box for points. We also know for a fact that GGG is both calculating, accurate, and powerful through 8 rounds. If GGG's team are sharp, they will have GGG work behind his jab, move, and generally tire Stevens out. After about round 4 or so, go in for the kill. Stevens has been known to fold once gassed.

Worst case scenario... GGG's team has been patterning him after JCC. This is fine, but they have been conditioning his style and psyche around undersized opponents with below average punching power. GGG spends all camp walking down guys who don't have the size to bully him in close or the power to make GGG back up. GGG spends no time working on fighting backing up, clinching, pot shotting, etc... in camp and hasn't experienced this scenario physically or mentally in years. Fight night, Stevens is bigger, stronger, and faster than anyone predicted. GGG takes a big shot going after Stevens and is either stopped or now stuck making it up as he goes along while getting slugged to a stoppage/UD.

I don't know where you guys get the hate from. I am just noting that blasting out feather fisted 154 pounders is worlds apart from blasting out a guy with certified KO power who started at LHW.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> I see it panning out two ways. Best case scenario...
> 
> All fighters with an amateur pedigree can, at the very least, Pure Box for points. We also know for a fact that GGG is both calculating, accurate, and powerful through 8 rounds. If GGG's team are sharp, they will have GGG work behind his jab, move, and generally tire Stevens out. After about round 4 or so, go in for the kill. Stevens has been known to fold once gassed.
> 
> ...


Macklin.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> I see it panning out two ways. Best case scenario...
> 
> All fighters with an amateur pedigree can, at the very least, Pure Box for points. We also know for a fact that GGG is both calculating, accurate, and powerful through 8 rounds. If GGG's team are sharp, they will have GGG work behind his jab, move, and generally tire Stevens out. After about round 4 or so, go in for the kill. Stevens has been known to fold once gassed.
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks. But you've just essentially given a series of scenarios and well anyone can do that. You're not predicting anything. I'm asking what you think will happen. I've made my prediction clear. We can see who's the one that knows their stuff come fight night then.

It's not hate, you're just being called out on not giving GGG the credit he deserves. Nobody was calling Macklin a feather fisted LMW before Golovkin fought him. Incidentally, did you?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Okay, thanks. But you've just essentially given a series of scenarios and well anyone can do that. You're not predicting anything. I'm asking what you think will happen. I've made my prediction clear. We can see who's the one that knows their stuff come fight night then.
> 
> It's not hate, you're just being called out on not giving GGG the credit he deserves. Nobody was calling Macklin a feather fisted LMW before Golovkin fought him. Incidentally, did you?


 Even if he did. Macklin was a very good middleweight. Of course he didnt had the style to beat a Golovkin but Stevens isnt better than Macklin. He is worse. Everyone should know this. And Stevens isnt even the big ass Puncher People think he is.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Okay, thanks. But you've just essentially given a series of scenarios and well anyone can do that. You're not predicting anything. I'm asking what you think will happen. I've made my prediction clear. We can see who's the one that knows their stuff come fight night then.
> 
> It's not hate, you're just being called out on not giving GGG the credit he deserves. Nobody was calling Macklin a feather fisted LMW before Golovkin fought him. Incidentally, did you?


I mean you guys pretending that I somehow hate GGG. I am starting to hate GGG's fans though... :rolleyes

Who do I want to win? Stevens. By KO or UD. I think he will be much bigger than anyone imagines.

What credit does GGG deserve other than the credit his resume confers? I see GGG as a promising prospect. I am duly noting that he isn't facing big MWs or punchers. That isn't knocking GGG. He is still a promising talent.

Nobody called Macklin anything because he didn't pop up on radar. I saw nothing from Macklin to make me think that he was the type of fighter that rises above being a gate keeper. Speed? Power? Footwork? Defense? What? Macklin just stands in front and punches a lot. He is tough as nails, entertaining, and a great competitor, but is he that win that removes all doubt? No.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Even if he did. Macklin was a very good middleweight. Of course he didnt had the style to beat a Golovkin but Stevens isnt better than Macklin. He is worse. Everyone should know this. And Stevens isnt even the big ass Puncher People think he is.


Stevens is worse? Based on what? Stevens is a prospect much like Golovkin.

The fact Macklin has been hanging around and not blasted out guys like Stevens says it all. He is a UK only fighter who just turned down a shot at Quillin in the UK.

Would you say Stevens is a bigger puncher than Macklin, Ishida, or Rosado? :think


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Who do I want to win? Stevens. By KO or UD. I think he will be much bigger than anyone imagines.
> 
> What credit does he deserve? I see GGG as a promising prospect. I am duly noting that he isn't facing big MWs or punchers. That isn't knocking GGG. He is still a promising talent.
> 
> Nobody called Macklin anything because he didn't pop up on radar. I saw nothing from Macklin to make me think that he was the type of fighter that rises above being a gate keeper. Speed? Power? Footwork? Defense? What? Macklin just stands in front and punches a lot. He is tough as nails, entertaining, and a great competitor, but is he that win that removes all doubt? No.


You've mentioned the lack of GGG facing BIG MW's, or punchers. Do you hold this type of criteria for everyone to achieve greatness, or even a high ranking?

If Canelo beat Floyd, would it be a weaker win for canelo, since Floyd is not a big JrMw or a big puncher either? I'm starting to gather, from what you are saying, that you don't follow GGG or some of the others as closely as you should to make these types of posts. I promise that isn't to slight your knowledge. Just my feeling. 1000 pardons if I misjudge.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> Who do I want to win? Stevens. By KO or UD. I think he will be much bigger than anyone imagines.
> 
> What credit does he deserve? I see GGG as a promising prospect. I am duly noting that he isn't facing big MWs or punchers. That isn't knocking GGG. He is still a promising talent.
> 
> Nobody called Macklin anything because he didn't pop up on radar. I saw nothing from Macklin to make me think that he was the type of fighter that rises above being a gate keeper. Speed? Power? Footwork? Defense? What? Macklin just stands in front and punches a lot. He is tough as nails, entertaining, and a great competitor, but is he that win that removes all doubt? No.


No, I'm asking for your prediction. Last time you gave me all four outcomes which can happen. You predicted fuck all.

Here's mine, Golovkin will walk down Stevens from the start just like Macklin, landing jabs and big shots while Stevens is just overwhelmed and lands nothing of note. After being backed up in the first two rounds and dropped it will become increasingly one sided and Golovkin will stop Stevens between rounds 4 and 6. That's a prediction. What's yours?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> I see it panning out two ways. Best case scenario...
> 
> All fighters with an amateur pedigree can, at the very least, Pure Box for points. We also know for a fact that GGG is both calculating, accurate, and powerful through 8 rounds. If GGG's team are sharp, they will have GGG work behind his jab, move, and generally tire Stevens out. After about round 4 or so, go in for the kill. Stevens has been known to fold once gassed.
> 
> ...


GGG has sparred with Canelo, Chavez and fighters who sparred with Povetkin and Wach so I very much doubt he is going to have problems with the size or strength of his opponents. he beat both Bute and Direll in the amateurs and could make 154 he has never depended on a size advantage


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Stevens is worse? Based on what? Stevens is a prospect much like Golovkin.
> 
> The fact Macklin has been hanging around and not blasted out guys like Stevens says it all. He is a UK only fighter who just turned down a shot at Quillin in the UK.
> 
> Would you say Stevens is a bigger puncher than Macklin, Ishida, or Rosado? :think


 Please. Macklin was a proven world Level Middleweight with many good world title fights. Stevens isnt. It just isnt hard to see. And did you confuse MAcklin with Murray???ß What has Macklin to do with Quillin? Stevens isnt a Monster Puncher. I saw Findley taking everything from him without getting hurt. Has Stevens ever stopped a wolrd Level fighter????


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> GGG has sparred with Canelo, Chavez and fighters who sparred with Povetkin and Wach so I very much doubt he is going to have problems with the size or strength of his opponents. he beat both Bute and Direll in the amateurs and could make 154 he has never depended on a size advantage


Not to mention Macklin was bigger than Golovkin in the ring. This fella doesn't want to know about those facts though.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Mal said:


> You've mentioned the lack of GGG facing BIG MW's, or punchers. Do you hold this type of criteria for everyone to achieve greatness, or even a high ranking?
> 
> If Canelo beat Floyd, would it be a weaker win for canelo, since Floyd is not a big JrMw or a big puncher either? I'm starting to gather, from what you are saying, that you don't follow GGG or some of the others as closely as you should to make these types of posts. I promise that isn't to slight your knowledge. Just my feeling. 1000 pardons if I misjudge.


It is entirely dependent on their division and available opposition. If guys who are at weight or punchers aren't available? It is not the fighter's fault.

Would it be a weaker win for Alvarez? Possibly, but that doesn't matter as Alvarez' journey is beginning. Mayweather damned sure isn't prime. Mayweather damned sure isn't a size or power threat. The fact of the matter is that we would have to examine that win within context. Alvarez could easily on the heels of that big win, go and fight a guy like Lara, Molina, Smith, Martirosyan, Andrade, Charlo, etc... and be beaten. Sparked even. Why? Even though all of those guy may not be as skilled, they bring the size, power, and durability of legit LMWs to bear.

Who am I not following? I know the guys GGG has beaten. I am saying they don't line up with the hype. I still think GGG is a great talent and will go far. I just can't gauge it yet due to him not at least blasting out cans "at weight".


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> GGG has sparred with Canelo, Chavez and fighters who sparred with Povetkin and Wach so I very much doubt he is going to have problems with the size or strength of his opponents. he beat both Bute and Direll in the amateurs and could make 154 he has never depended on a size advantage


Alvarez is a 154 pounder. Chavez... is blah. Bute has absolutely no chin. Direll is a completely different type of fighter.

I never said he depended on a size advantage. He does what he does depending on who is put in front of him. I said his style could be manifesting differently due to his size and power advantage.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> It is entirely dependent on their division and available opposition. If guys who are at weight or punchers aren't available? It is not the fighter's fault.
> 
> Would it be a weaker win for Alvarez? Possibly, but that doesn't matter as Alvarez' journey is beginning. Mayweather damned sure isn't prime. Mayweather damned sure isn't a size or power threat. The fact of the matter is that we would have to examine that win within context. Alvarez could easily on the heels of that big win, go and fight a guy like Lara, Molina, Smith, Martirosyan, Andrade, Charlo, etc... and be beaten. Sparked even. Why? Even though all of those guy may not be as skilled, they bring the size, power, and durability of legit LMWs to bear.
> 
> Who am I not following? I know the guys GGG has beaten. I am saying they don't line up with the hype. I still think GGG is a great talent and will go far. I just can't gauge it yet due to him not at least blasting out cans "at weight".


Don't worry about hype of a fighter, you can't control it, and neither can the fighter. But fighting hype in any form is a waste of time from my experience. Just because you don't see things like others does not make anyone right or wrong. Focus on the fighters, ignore what fans claim or the hype if you must. But one shouldn't take the opposite side just because of hype they don't like. I believe that's a little childish.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> Alvarez is a 154 pounder. Chavez... is blah. Bute has absolutely no chin. Direll is a completely different type of fighter.
> 
> I never said he depended on a size advantage. He does what he does depending on who is put in front of him. I said his style could be manifesting differently due to his size and power advantage.


Alvarez is a big 154 boxer and weighs 165-170 in fight night so he could fight at MW. Bute and Direll are 168 fighters and you ignore the fact that he shares sparring partners with HWs. The only one at 160 who is big enough to have an advantage against him is Chavez and he sparred with him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You think Ward and Bute dont jump up in weight to over 170 fight night? LOL


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Please. Macklin was a proven world Level Middleweight with many good world title fights. Stevens isnt. It just isnt hard to see. And did you confuse MAcklin with Murray???ß What has Macklin to do with Quillin? Stevens isnt a Monster Puncher. I saw Findley taking everything from him without getting hurt. Has Stevens ever stopped a wolrd Level fighter????


Good world title fights? Against who? Was he stopped? :lol:

Great example! OK, you saw this. You also saw how huge Findley was. Stevens adjusted and won. So can you please tell me why he should be lauded when GGG hasn't blasted out guys like Findley which would show us the same?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> Stevens is worse? Based on what? Stevens is a prospect much like Golovkin.
> 
> The fact Macklin has been hanging around and not blasted out guys like Stevens says it all. He is a UK only fighter who just turned down a shot at Quillin in the UK.
> 
> Would you say Stevens is a bigger puncher than Macklin, Ishida, or Rosado? :think


Golovkin is a prospect? :lol:

He holds a title at the weight and has defended it multiple times against rated opponents, and has already blasted a highly-rated contender at the weight. He's arguably the best middleweight on the planet excluding Martinez, who many favor GGG to beat. How can you call an over thirty-years old champion with multiple defenses of the title a prospect?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> No, I'm asking for your prediction. Last time you gave me all four outcomes which can happen. You predicted fuck all.
> 
> Here's mine, Golovkin will walk down Stevens from the start just like Macklin, landing jabs and big shots while Stevens is just overwhelmed and lands nothing of note. After being backed up in the first two rounds and dropped it will become increasingly one sided and Golovkin will stop Stevens between rounds 4 and 6. That's a prediction. What's yours?


When you're ready @bald_head_slick and we'll see who does and doesn't understand the basics of boxing come fight night.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Good world title fights? Against who? Was he stopped? :lol:


What??? Macklin was a proven wolrd Level middleweight! Why is it so damn hard to see? He had a very very Close fight with Sturm and many People thought he won. He also made a good fight against the best middleweight in the world when he fought Martinez, Stevens on the other Hand never had a world title fight (as far I know), And his biggest Name on his record is Dirrell (who had 11 fights when he faced him) and he sucked badly. How can you say that Stevens is a more proven Middleweight than Macklin was when he faced Golovkin? Ist just stuipid nothing more.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Alvarez is a big 154 boxer and weighs 165-170 in fight night so he could fight at MW. Bute and Direll are 168 fighters and you ignore the fact that he shares sparring partners with HWs. The only one at 160 who is big enough to have an advantage against him is Chavez and he sparred with him


No, Alvarez can't fight successfully at MW. He is too small, too thick, and will be blasted out by decent MWs. Bute is a bum. Please, let us remove him from the discussion. Direll... did you see that fight? It wasn't as definitive as you guys are making it out to be, i.e., 15-14. Especially considering the judging system that gave us that decision is being completely thrown out due to being rife with corruption and ruining the sport.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> No, Alvarez can't fight successfully at MW. He is too small, too thick, and will be blasted out by decent MWs. Bute is a bum. Please, let us remove him from the discussion. Direll... did you see that fight? It wasn't as definitive as you guys are making it out to be, i.e., 15-14. Especially considering the judging system that gave us that decision is being completely thrown out due to being rife with corruption and ruining the sport.


Well, if being a bum constitutes being rated as one of the ten best in the world at your particular sport at any given time, along with winning and defending a world championship belt on multiple occasions, hopefully I can aspire to be a "bum" later in life.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

O59 said:


> Well, if being a bum constitutes being rated as one of the ten best in the world at your particular sport at any given time, along with winning and defending a world champion belt on multiple occasions, hopefully I can aspire to be a "bum" later in life.


He talks a load of crap nothing more.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

O59 said:


> Golovkin is a prospect? :lol:
> 
> He holds a title at the weight and has defended it multiple times against rated opponents, and has already blasted a highly-rated contender at the weight. He's arguably the best middleweight on the planet excluding Martinez, who many favor GGG to beat. How can you call an over thirty-years old champion with multiple defenses of the title a prospect?


Rated opponents? You mean guys coming off of losses, shot, and/or blown up from 154?

He is a guy hyped to be the best middleweight on the planet, yet seems to have a penchant for NOT fighting middleweights? :huh None of you seem to have a problem with this. Hell I would even give it a pass if these guys were world beaters, but they aren't. They are "solid contenders" with almost zero stand out characteristics.

As far as I am concerned, this is his FIRST real opponent.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

O59 said:


> Well, if being a bum constitutes being rated as one of the ten best in the world at your particular sport at any given time, along with winning and defending a world championship belt on multiple occasions, hopefully I can aspire to be a "bum" later in life.


Will you please go back and watch him vs Andrade. That speaks to exactly they kind of nonsense it takes to keep this man a world champion.






Question, is Andrade as a world beater?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> Rated opponents?


Yes, rated fighters. People such as Matthew Macklin, Gabriel Rosado and Grzegorz Proksa.



> As far as I am concerned, this is his FIRST real opponent.


Good for you.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> He talks a load of crap nothing more.


No I don't blow smoke up my own ass like you guys.

GGG is a great talent.

GGG is still largely unproven due to fighting so many smaller opponents.

Stevens, while not the best opponent, is a great step up for GGG.

If GGG blasts out Stevens, GGG will be a certified force at weight rather than a speculated one.

That is the straight dope. :deal


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Will you please go back and watch him vs Andrade. That speaks to exactly they kind of nonsense it takes to keep this man a world champion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Andrade isnt a bum. Get real You talk some crap here. First Stevens ranks over Macklin (when Macklin faced Golovkin) and now this.:lol: Well last post for me. You can think whatever you like. "Stevens the first real Opponent":smile


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Stevens, while not the best opponent, is a great step up for GGG.


:lol:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> No I don't blow smoke up my own ass like you guys.
> 
> GGG is a great talent.
> 
> ...


How is Golovkin stepping up when he's already fought and beaten a *much* higher-rated fighter than Stevens? :huh


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

O59 said:


> Yes, rated fighters. People such as Matthew Macklin, Gabriel Rosado and Grzegorz Proksa.


Sure. Those guys had huge wins at MW like... Oh wait. :rolleyes

The fact that Rosado is "rated" at MW says a lot about the rating system. The fact you see nothing wrong with this says even more. :conf


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

O59 said:


> How is Golovkin stepping up when he's already fought and beaten a *much* higher-rated fighter than Stevens? :huh


You will see.

You will also see the "wisdom" in those ratings. :hey


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

@bald_head_slick stop ducking me and give me your prediction.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> Sure. Those guys had huge wins at MW like... Oh wait. :rolleyes
> 
> The fact that Rosado is "rated" at MW says a lot about the rating system. The fact you see nothing wrong with this says even more. :conf


I didn't say that Gabe was rated at middleweight. Obviously beating Rosado is no great shakes but it's still a highly-dominant victory against a solid fighter. :conf


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Sure. Those guys had huge wins at MW like... Oh wait. :rolleyes


Thats really the last for me: Stevens also never ever has beaten anybody of note. He is NOT better than the likes of Proksa or Macklin. In fact many peopel can argue that Proksa has a better resume than fucking Stevens who again has never beaten anybody of note.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> You will see.
> 
> You will also see the "wisdom" in those ratings. :hey


:lol: Mate, even if Stevens catches Golovkin and stops him you'll still be wrong. It's not a step up if you're fighting an opponent worse than the one you destroyed in your previous bout.

It'd be like claiming Mares "stepped up" when he was fighting Gonzalez.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Also Andrade isnt a bum. Get real You talk some crap here. First Stevens ranks over Macklin (when Macklin faced Golovkin) and now this.:lol: Well last post for me. You can think whatever you like. "Stevens the first real Opponent":smile


I never said Andrade was. I said he wasn't a world beater. That was about Bute. Bute needed this type of nonsense to stay on the world stage. Without it he would have been a skilled chinny gate keeper. When Bute stepped up to a guy like Froch, he was decimated. The same Froch who was completely shut down by other fighters at weight.

I don't care what Macklin's ratings were. Macklin had a horrible style for GGG. Macklin had been recently stopped. None of that is GGG's fault, but it puts the win in context for me.

Don't forget to bump the thread. :hey


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> Sure. Those guys had huge wins at MW like... Oh wait. :rolleyes


I forgot about Stevens' incredible resumé consisting of Elvin Ayala and Saul Roman...


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> @*bald_head_slick* stop ducking me and give me your prediction.


My prediction isn't really relevant. I told you how I see the fight. I see GGG winning it sometime after 4.

Unlike you, I just wouldn't be surprised if Stevens blasts GGG out or forces him to retreat.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> I forgot about Stevens' incredible resumé consisting of Elvin Ayala and Saul Roman...


:lol: No Stevens is different he is a step up from Macklin. :-( But to be serious Stevens MAYBE (because he never has stopped anybody of note to say he has world class power) has a very small Punchers Chance but thats it.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Danny said:


> I forgot about Stevens' incredible resumé consisting of Elvin Ayala and Saul Roman...


I don't think Steven's resume is what makes him intriguing as an opponent.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

O59 said:


> I didn't say that Gabe was rated at middleweight. Obviously beating Rosado is no great shakes but it's still a highly-dominant victory against a solid fighter. :conf


So you would give this same deference to say Alvarez if he kept blasting out WWs while LMWs were available or Quillin?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> I don't think Steven's resume is what makes him intriguing as an opponent.


And who said Macklin's resumé was what made him a good opponent? It was the fact he'd given Martinez a tough night and arguably beat Sturm, and clearly possesses a lot of quality as a fighter.

Stevens' intrigue is in his left hook, it by no means makes him a better fighter than Macklin though. Frankly I was more intrigued by that match-up to see how GGG would handle a top 10 MW. After destroying him, we clearly know what sort of level he's at, thus a fight against somebody Stevens standing isn't really that interesting because I'd expect him to get blown out within a couple of rounds also now.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> My prediction isn't really relevant. I told you how I see the fight. I see GGG winning it sometime after 4.
> 
> Unlike you, I just wouldn't be surprised if Stevens blasts GGG out or forces him to retreat.


No, you laid out every scenario which could possibly unfold so regardless of the outcome you can pretend you're right. You little shittyarse. LOL.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

O59 said:


> :lol: Mate, even if Stevens catches Golovkin and stops him you'll still be wrong. It's not a step up if you're fighting an opponent worse than the one you destroyed in your previous bout.
> 
> It'd be like claiming Mares "stepped up" when he was fighting Gonzalez.


How will I be wrong? My only assertion is that this is a much tougher fight than anyone seems to realize.

Mares is in the Mecca of Boxing. The guy he fought was KNOWN to have a monster left hook. The step up was in the level of risk. Mares could have easily fought a better rated, but less dangerous opponent. He didn't. Would FMJ be a "step up" for GGG versus Ward?

Considering the amount of fights he has been having, GGG could have done the same. This is a great step up.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> No, you laid out every scenario which could possibly unfold so regardless of the outcome you can pretend you're right. You little shittyarse. LOL.


No I didn't. I keep trying to tell you blind fanboys that I don't give a damn on how this fight turns out and feel GGG has the edge. I am not a fan of sluggers, though I like Stevens on a persona level. I am just pointing out why I don't feel this is as easy as you fanboys would like to believe.

As a fan now? I am looking for a stoppage for Stevens in 3-5.

So I can smear my shitty arse on your door handle! :lol:


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> I see it panning out two ways. Best case scenario...
> 
> All fighters with an amateur pedigree can, at the very least, Pure Box for points. We also know for a fact that GGG is both calculating, accurate, and powerful through 8 rounds. If GGG's team are sharp, they will have GGG work behind his jab, move, and generally tire Stevens out. *After about round 4 or so, go in for the kill. Stevens has been known to fold once gassed. GGG stoppage* Worst case scenario... GGG's team has been patterning him after JCC. This is fine, but they have been conditioning his style and psyche around undersized opponents with below average punching power. GGG spends all camp walking down guys who don't have the size to bully him in close or the power to make GGG back up. GGG spends no time working on fighting backing up, clinching, pot shotting, etc... in camp and hasn't experienced this scenario physically or mentally in years. Fight night, Stevens is bigger, stronger, and faster than anyone predicted. *GGG takes a big shot going after Stevens and is either stopped or now stuck making it up as he goes along while getting slugged to a stoppage/UD.*_StevensUD/Stoppage_
> I don't know where you guys get the hate from. I am just noting that blasting out feather fisted 154 pounders is worlds apart from blasting out a guy with certified KO power who started at LHW.


3/4 outcomes.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

No need to bring my innocent door handle into this either!


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Danny said:


> And who said Macklin's resumé was what made him a good opponent? It was the fact he'd given Martinez a tough night and arguably beat Sturm, and clearly possesses a lot of quality as a fighter.
> 
> Stevens' intrigue is in his left hook, it by no means makes him a better fighter than Macklin though. Frankly I was more intrigued by that match-up to see how GGG would handle a top 10 MW. After destroying him, we clearly know what sort of level he's at, thus a fight against somebody Stevens standing isn't really that interesting because I'd expect him to get blown out within a couple of rounds also now.


Nothing made Macklin a good opponent. His resume? No. His size? No. Power? No. Speed? No. Timing? No. Footwork? No. Defense? No. Style? No. Recent streak? No. There was literally nothing to support a former Olympian being challenged by the likes of Macklin. That isn't a knock on Macklin, but is just a reality check. You can do a similar break down on guys like Ishida, Fuchigami, Rosado, etc... their rank is irrelevant. They don't tell us much as opponents as they posses no quality that would trouble a guy on GGG's level.

Stevens' intrigue is in his size, speed, power, and style. A slugger actually matches up well with a guy like GGG who likes to walk opponents down. Stevens may actually have the power to force GGG to give ground and/or be hesitant.

I would love to see Macklin vs Stevens next... :hey


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> Nothing made Macklin a good opponent. His resume? No. His size? No. Power? No. Speed? No. Timing? No. Footwork? No. Defense? No. Style? No. Recent streak? No. There was literally nothing to support a former Olympian being challenged by the likes of Macklin. That isn't a knock on Macklin, but is just a reality check. You can do a similar break down on guys like Ishida, Fuchigami, Rosado, etc... their rank is irrelevant. They don't tell us much as opponents as they posses no quality that would trouble a guy on GGG's level.
> 
> Stevens' intrigue is in his size, speed, power, and style. A slugger actually matches up well with a guy like GGG who likes to walk opponents down. Stevens may actually have the power to force GGG to give ground and/or be hesitant.
> 
> I would love to see Macklin vs Stevens next... :hey


Macklin is probably done at the top level, he's had too many wars throughout his career. His problem was that he always turns it in to a brawl, when he was actually a good boxer with a great offensive arsenal and good power. If he wasn't an idiot and was wary of Stevens power and stayed away from that left hook, I have no doubt he'd stop him impressively if the Macklin from sort of '09-early '12 turned up. :deal

Again, as a fighter, he's of a higher quality than Stevens. The only thing matching them up against GGG individually is that Stevens' perhaps creates more intrigue because of his power and Macklin stylistically had a horrible match-up in front of him. Macklin was by far more worthy of a shot though and a much better fighter on paper.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

We dont even know if Stevens is a world class Puncher! has he ever stopped anybody of note? Ever? I dont think so.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Danny said:


> Macklin is probably done at the top level, he's had too many wars throughout his career. His problem was that he always turns it in to a brawl, when he was actually a good boxer with a great offensive arsenal and good power. If he wasn't an idiot and was wary of Stevens power and stayed away from that left hook, I have no doubt he'd stop him impressively if the Macklin from sort of '09-early '12 turned up. :deal
> 
> Again, as a fighter, he's of a higher quality than Stevens. The only thing matching them up against GGG individually is that Stevens' perhaps creates more intrigue because of his power and Macklin stylistically had a horrible match-up in front of him. Macklin was by far more worthy of a shot though and a much better fighter on paper.


Quality points on all fronts.

Macklin showed me that he could Box at times vs Martinez. He also showed me he couldn't/wouldn't stick to a successful script.

After doing a bit of research on Macklin after watching the Jamie Moore story, I just see Stevens as blasting Macklin out due to Macklin being too willing to lounge in front of Stevens and sub par defense.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> We dont even know if Stevens is a world class Puncher! has he ever stopped anybody of note? Ever? I dont think so.


Has GGG? Has Macklin? Has Martinez? I don't think so.

What Stevens has done is fought true MWs, win or lose. The same can't be said for GGG.

We will see if that matters much, but I think it does.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

If you think Stevens can't punch hard than give up, when he lost for the first time he was 21, his next fight Dirrell ran, Brinkley was embarrassing. 

Stevens said he was ready to die in the ring, I'm assuming he knows the brutal beating Ouma took vs Golovkin so let's see how determined he is. I'm saying this Stevens would beat the Golovkin who fought Ouma if he was willing to sacrifice. 


I can't wait to see the line I'm thinking +500.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Has GGG? Has Martinez? I don't think so.
> .


Golovkin stopped Macklin, Proksa, Rosado... alone this is soch much better than anything Stevens has done. And please dont begin with Martinez. But anyway who talked about MArtinez? The only Chance Stevens has is a KO win. Therefor he Needs world class power. Golovkin never was down or hurt ever in his whole boxing career. (Amateur and pro). So far Stevens never has stopped anybody of note. Only low Level guys. Not even any near the Level of Macklin. Rosado, Stevens fought true Middleweights? WHat about his last fight? Or is Roman suddenly a true Middleweight? If so why is he and why not Rosado (who fought at Middleweight after the Golovkin fight). And how about Middleweights like Macklin or Proksa? Even the stoppage of Ishida is better than anything Stevens has ever done. The same with the stoppage of Ouma. So yes Golovkin has stopped many good fighters. Stevens hasnt.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Golovkin stopped Macklin, Proksa, Rosado... alone this is soch much better than anything Stevens has done. And please dont begin with Martinez. But anyway who talked about MArtinez? The only Chance Stevens has is a KO win. Therefor he Needs world class power. Golovkin never was down or hurt ever in his whole boxing career. (Amateur and pro). So far Stevens never has stopped anybody of note. Only low Level guys. Not even any near the Level of Macklin. Rosado, Stevens fought true Middleweights? WHat about his last fight? Or is Roman suddenly a true Middleweight? If so why is he and why not Rosado (who fought at Middleweight after the Golovkin fight). And how about Middleweights like Macklin or Proksa? Even the stoppage of Ishida is better than anything Stevens has ever done. The same with the stoppage of Ouma. So yes Golovkin has stopped many good fighters. Stevens hasnt.


Rosado has like 5 losses most at 154, I want to sat he pointed Roman.

Wilczewski would beat Proska at 168 where Stevens took his 0.

Stop acting like Golovkin has an amazing resume.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Golovkin stopped Macklin, Proksa, Rosado... alone this is soch much better than anything Stevens has done. And please dont begin with Martinez. But anyway who talked about MArtinez? The only Chance Stevens has is a KO win. Therefor he Needs world class power. Golovkin never was down or hurt ever in his whole boxing career. (Amateur and pro). So far Stevens never has stopped anybody of note. Only low Level guys. Not even any near the Level of Macklin. Rosado, Stevens fought true Middleweights? WHat about his last fight? Or is Roman suddenly a true Middleweight? If so why is he and why not Rosado (who fought at Middleweight after the Golovkin fight). And how about Middleweights like Macklin or Proksa? Even the stoppage of Ishida is better than anything Stevens has ever done. The same with the stoppage of Ouma. So yes Golovkin has stopped many good fighters. Stevens hasnt.


Sub par guys. Kudos for blasting them out, but blasting out sub par guys is what is supposed to happen. Win or lose, Stevens has actually been in there with guys who can fight and/or guys in his weight class.

Who cares what Roman was? Nobody is here starting threads about how Stevens is the best thing since sliced bread. Before Roman was Findley. A big MW. Golovkins last 7 fights have been against blah guys and/or guys who aren't MWs.

Oops. I guess Golovkin's coach agrees with me about Macklin:

_"I think that Quillin is developing into a very good fighter. That's why I place him where he is. As far as Macklin, Macklin hadn't shown me what it takes to compete at that level, with a Martinez or a Golokin or a Chavez. Curtis Stevens is not on his level either." _

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/...ovkins-trainer-breaks-down-160-pound-division

He also agrees with you about Stevens. We will see.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Oops. I guess Golovkin's coach agrees with me about Macklin:
> 
> _"I think that Quillin is developing into a very good fighter. That's why I place him where he is. As far as Macklin, Macklin hadn't shown me what it takes to compete at that level, with a Martinez or a Golokin or a Chavez. Curtis Stevens is not on his level either." _
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/...ovkins-trainer-breaks-down-160-pound-division


 Macklin had a good fight with Martinez even if he lost and a very good fight with Sturm (a world Champion). And that his Trainer brings up Chavez is pretty funny. Macklin already had These fights at a high Level. Stevens just didnt. And thats the reason why I dont think Stevens will be a great step up like you seem to think. So far Stevens didnt even stopped a a good fighter! He just didnt! But then again you will say Stevens has faced better opponents than Golovkin wich is just stuipid to say. People are high on Golovkin because he beat good fighters with ease. Maybe not the best of the best but to KO Macklin like he did has never happend before. The same with Ishida who faced many decent guys before but never was stopped just by Golovkin. Many People said Ishida would last Long. Also Golovkin has been in there with Middleweights! Ist just a Thing that you cant see that fact wich is very strange. But you can think Stevens is a great step up if you want. SO far Stevens didnt even Show that he has world class power. Stopping guys like Roman is nothing Special. I would say something different when Stevens could hurt Findley but he couldnt. Findley even said after the fight that Stevens couldnt Punch hard and that his last Opponent punched harder. For me Stevens has to prove that he has world class power. The Problem is he couldnt prove that because he didnt faced anybody of note. And when he faced guys which are hard to stop (Findley) he couldnt hurt them. It seems that you think Stevens has faced the better opponents than Golovkin wich he didnt. At the end Stevens will get knocked out pretty easy. he cant move dont has a great defense and I even doubt that he is a big Puncher. At least he isnt a bigger Puncher than Golovkin. I just cant get excited over a guy who already lost to journeyman or who looked bad against a journeyman in his last fights. If Stevens would have shown good fights against World class fighters I would think different. But he never did that.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Macklin had a good fight with Martinez even if he lost and a very good fight with Sturm (a world Champion). And that his Trainer brings up Chavez is pretty funny. Macklin already had These fights at a high Level. Stevens just didnt. And thats the reason why I dont think Stevens will be a great step up like you seem to think. So far Stevens didnt even stopped a a good fighter! He just didnt! But then again you will say Stevens has faced better opponents than Golovkin wich is just stuipid to say.


So Macklin is a certified good opponent because he got blasted out by Martinez and you consider this "high level"? OK. So Stevens fighting, going the distance, and never going down with Dirrell who beat the brakes off of both Froch and Abraham doesn't meet these same standards? Huh? So now Macklin getting stopped makes him a better fighter than Stevens who went the distance with Dirrell?



Berliner said:


> People are high on Golovkin because he beat good fighters with ease. Maybe not the best of the best but to KO Macklin like he did has never happend before. The same with Ishida who faced many decent guys before but never was stopped just by Golovkin. Many People said Ishida would last Long. Also Golovkin has been in there with Middleweights! Ist just a Thing that you cant see that fact wich is very strange.


Who? Macklin isn't "good". He is "there" and only fought local. Like I said about Ishida, the dude had feather fists and was a 154 pounder! How about GGG moving up to SMW then?



Berliner said:


> But you can think Stevens is a great step up if you want. SO far Stevens didnt even Show that he has world class power. Stopping guys like Roman is nothing Special. I would say something different when Stevens could hurt Findley but he couldnt. Findley even said after the fight that Stevens couldnt Punch hard and that his last Opponent punched harder. For me Stevens has to prove that he has world class power. The Problem is he couldnt prove that because he didnt faced anybody of note. And when he faced guys which are hard to stop (Findley) he couldnt hurt them. It seems that you think Stevens has faced the better opponents than Golovkin wich he didnt. At the end Stevens will get knocked out pretty easy. he cant move dont has a great defense and I even doubt that he is a big Puncher. At least he isnt a bigger Puncher than Golovkin. I just cant get excited over a guy who already lost to journeyman or who looked bad against a journeyman in his last fights. If Stevens would have shown good fights against World class fighters I would think different. But he never did that.


No. When Stevens couldn't stop them, he out Boxed them. Stevens has faced large durable guys with decent pop. Stevens has faced world class athletically gifted pure Boxers. Golovkin is feasting on cans and "hot" decent 154 pounders. This feast doesn't justify the hype. Stevens has faced bigger, more talented, and more durable competition, win or lose.

I am not "excited" about Stevens. His style isn't one that I like aesthetically. I also agree on your points about his defense and would add that his gas tank is suspect. If you think GGG going all those rounds with shot to shite Ouma was "looking good" then... I am just saying Stevens is pretty big and has more pop than anyone GGG has faced thus far. It will be a great test for GGG and if GGG passes it with flying colors I will be impressed.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

You rate Stevens higher than Macklin. There is no room for a discussion here. I dont Count the fight against a Dirrell who had 11 fights high please get real. Macklin was a high rated Middleweight when Golovkin faced him You cant Change this fact. You just cant! And you even think Stevens has the better record than Golovkin. Also you blame Golovkin for fighting Light middleweight but Stevens was a light heavyweight who is fighting at Middleweight now. He faced some bigger fighters. Of course he was a fucking light heavyweight! You make stuipid Points. The Point about Stevens fighting a world class Opponent when he faced a Dirrell who had 11 fights is funny nothing more. Last post for me. You can think whatever you want. But some Statements you made are truly dumb. For you Macklin is a bum. I cant describe how stuipid it is to say something like that. And who are the better fighters Stevens has faced? A Dirrell with 11 fights? A Brinkley? And that Stevens faced "bigger" guys means nothing at all. because of course he did! He was a fucking light heavyweight! But ist funny how you blame Golovkin for fighting small guys but Stevens was a light heavyweight who is fighting at Middleweight.:lol: You can think Stevens is a great step up if you want. Being pretty big means shit if you face a better skilled Opponent with more power. Stevens isnt the Kind of fighter who is depinding on his size. So a size Advantage wont mean much.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> You rate Stevens higher than Macklin. There is no room for a discussion here.


Why do you keep confusing rating a guy as an opponent with rating his life's work?

On the level of durability, size, and style as a test for GGG? Yes. I don't think Lucas Matthysse could beat Stevens either. Doesn't speak any less of Matthysse. LM is still a much better skilled fighter. It just means that at some point, the size matters and will trump or become problematic for skill.



Berliner said:


> I dont Count the fight against a Dirrell who had 11 fights high please get real.


You don't count this, yet you have no problem with people stating how "legit" GGG's power and skill are due to amateur wins over chinny Bute and Dirrell? :huh

Direll was beating the brakes off of Froch and Abraham 2 years later!



Berliner said:


> Macklin was a high rated Middleweight when Golovkin faced him You cant Change this fact. You just cant! And you even think Stevens has the better record than Golovkin. Also you blame Golovkin for fighting Light middleweight but Stevens was a light heavyweight who is fighting at Middleweight now. He faced some bigger fighters. Of course he was a fucking light heavyweight! You make stuipid Points.


I honestly don't care what Macklin was rated. Boxers being rated is voodoo. I look a the fighter's skills, attributes, and opponents. Macklin was nobody.

And here you go making my point you dullard! This is why Stevens is a tougher test for GGG than Macklin! He is a much bigger and possibly durable guy. Also his slugging style should work well with GGG's come forward style. World class power or not, he has more power than ANYONE GGG has faced thus far. All add up to this being a tougher test than Macklin.



Berliner said:


> The Point about Stevens fighting a world class Opponent when he faced a Dirrell who had 11 fights is funny nothing more. Last post for me. You can think whatever you want. But some Statements you made are truly dumb. For you Macklin is a bum. I cant describe how stuipid it is to say something like that. And who are the better fighters Stevens has faced? A Dirrell with 11 fights? A Brinkley? And that Stevens faced "bigger" guys means nothing at all. because of course he did! He was a fucking light heavyweight! But ist funny how you blame Golovkin for fighting small guys but Stevens was a light heavyweight who is fighting at Middleweight.:lol: You can think Stevens is a great step up if you want. Being pretty big means shit if you face a better skilled Opponent with more power. Stevens isnt the Kind of fighter who is depinding on his size. So a size Advantage wont mean much.


You are mentally slow. I am talking about Stevens as a test for GGG. Size matters. I am not talking about the career worth of the men. Stevens is a LH fighting at MW. He will bring size and power to bear on this fight that NONE of GGG's opponents have been able to.

Now you even further expose yourself. Stevens is EXACTLY they type of fighter who is depending on and assisted by size. He is a Slugger. The size may confer more durability and power to his Slugger game. Do you even know who Stevens is?

If what you say is true dumbass, why don't you start calling for GGG to face Ward? Maybe Adonis Stevenson? Is GGG weak? Obviously GGG is the "better skilled opponent with more power". :rolleyes


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

You can think that Stevens is a great step up from Macklin if you want. You can think that Stevens faced better fighters than Golovkin. (11 fight Dirrell:lol. You can think that size will matter (how much does Stevens weigh in at fight nigh????) You can think that Golovkin only fought cans and light middleweights. You can think that Stevens has great power. I dont care anymore. At the end Stevens will get KOed pretty easy inside 5 rounds. That will happen pretty easy. At the end skills will matter not a possible size Advantage. And Golovkin is clearly the much better fighter. While Stevens never has shown to be a world class middleweight. In fact he never faced a decent Middleweight. Not like Golovkins last Opponent (Macklin). Bye.:lol:


----------

